# Red Snakehead?



## Kain (Mar 13, 2003)

This looks like a red snakehead but check out the color and pattern on it. Ive never seen colors like this on a red ever

http://arofanatics.com/members/bluewater/orangeflowerytoman/


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

thats a very nice snake...not sure what it is,never seened a red like that.. it has great color..


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

whoa, that is one gorgeous SH. Never seen that model before.


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

Don't think its a red. Never seen one with that pattern. Cool looking though


----------



## KRSwop1 (Feb 17, 2003)

It sure looks like a red. Maybe it's an F0 red sh, instead of an aquarium bred one. I have one now that is a ruby red color with black stripes on it. I've had one before at that size, but it was a greenish color on top, not bright orange like the one I have now. I don't know, but the one in the pic does look nice.


----------



## mr_meanor (Nov 5, 2003)

dude i want like 30 of those, freakin sweet!


----------



## labyrinth (Aug 28, 2003)

That is just a normal red going through it's pattern change. It's probably around 6-8".


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

labyrinth said:


> That is just a normal red going through it's pattern change. It's probably around 6-8".


yeah


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

You'll have to freeze it now to enjoy that pattern







.

Sadly many people (I guess "used to" should be put in here) buy these guys thinking they will keep all that red...


----------



## Aggressive (Jun 11, 2003)

jus wondering acestro how many sh's have you owned? cuz it seems like you come ito every sh thread


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

I've owned a couple snakeheads but thanks to a combination of tank jumping, aggression, and me moving (oh, yeah, the ban too), I have none as of today.








The last one I had (sp. "Assam") would jump out of the water for food sticks, I miss the guy. :sad:

I've avoided those reds partly because of the losing color issue and partly the eventual size. I still think they are sweet, I just have different plans for my larger aquaria...:nod:

I really wanted a pleuro or a barca but never got around to it.

Here's a pic of my ol' buddy...


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

wow, that is an amazing snakehead!


----------



## Aggressive (Jun 11, 2003)

nice lookn sh


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

acestro that is an wicked lookin s/h


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

Very nice patterned juvi, RED (Channa micropeltes)

Now expect it to go downhill as everyone else has aready said,


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

dam only if they kept there colkors


----------



## kdblove_99 (Jul 17, 2003)

They can keep that color just dont feed them alot and put them in a 20 Gallon.

I know a guy on predfish that has had 2 Redlines in about a 20 gallon for 2 yrs now and they are only about 5".

Yeah i know, it's stunting there growth.


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

kdblove_99 said:


> They can keep that color just dont feed them alot and put them in a 20 Gallon.
> 
> I know a guy on predfish that has had 2 Redlines in about a 20 gallon for 2 yrs now and they are only about 5".
> 
> Yeah i know, it's stunting there growth.


 Bull sh*t


----------



## labyrinth (Aug 28, 2003)

Kory said:


> kdblove_99 said:
> 
> 
> > They can keep that color just dont feed them alot and put them in a 20 Gallon.
> ...


 It's true, he's a friend of mine. Also has a 4" 2 year old cobra sh.


----------



## Kain (Mar 13, 2003)

Yes I know that person too. I was pretty suprised to hear about it at first too. But anywayz, back to that pic of the red. I had a red before which grew from 2-3 inches to about 20" in a couple months. Even when he was going through the phase change, I never noticed colors like that or patterns like the one in the pic. That pattern on him is different from any red ive ever seen. That is what threw me off.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

uhm....


----------



## kdblove_99 (Jul 17, 2003)

Kory said:


> kdblove_99 said:
> 
> 
> > They can keep that color just dont feed them alot and put them in a 20 Gallon.
> ...


 Yeah sure, I just make stuff up to impress people,

What a Dick


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

Are you sure his fish didn't just die and he keeps replacing them with new ones?


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

http://www.predatoryfish.net/ibforums/inde...showtopic=52694

http://www.aquatiqterrors.com/forums/index...T&f=45&t=15185&

i shall see what others have to say before I make any judgements


----------



## PhullTank57 (Oct 13, 2003)

LOL!







it's true, i've also seen them myself.


----------



## kdblove_99 (Jul 17, 2003)

dracofish said:


> Are you sure his fish didn't just die and he keeps replacing them with new ones?


Yeah, that's It.

You and Kory are so smart. Games over Draco and Kory are too smart, they figured it out!


----------



## lincodd (Feb 17, 2004)

yes it's me the newbie. and yes they are about 5" and over two years old. funny thing is i feed them alot now and they WON'T grow anymore. i think fish in general grow the most in their first two years. i learned that from the snakehead god him self----master rob. hahahaha. he had one almost 3' and it was still nice and red. anyways, after more than 2 years of peace one of the reds bit the tail off the other, so now i have 1 and 3/4 reds. lol . i have no camera but the next time labyrithn comes over we'll get some pics up. for proof of course. you'll see, they are mostly eyes and a big head.


----------



## lincodd (Feb 17, 2004)

oh yea, that is a beautiful red. almost looks died. hey k--love how's the fish? mine is still alive but it's head is exploding with some type of parasite i think? he's now the elephant-arca. lol


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

Your SH's are suffering and you find it funny? I find THAT funny, LOL.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

lets try to keep discussion along the lines of 'snakehead stunting/elephantiasis' instead of 'lets bash this guy for being mean to his fish'...

we are certainly looking forward to the photos...

do these stunted red/cobra snakeheads retain the color of the juvenile, or do they have adult coloration?


----------



## kdblove_99 (Jul 17, 2003)

Last time i saw them was about 3 months ago and they were still red, Like the Juveniles


----------



## kdblove_99 (Jul 17, 2003)

lincodd said:


> oh yea, that is a beautiful red. almost looks died. hey k--love how's the fish? mine is still alive but it's head is exploding with some type of parasite i think? he's now the elephant-arca. lol


 My Barca is doing great, glad yours is still alive. Hopefully she will pull though.

I never mentioned you name on here about the Reds, cause i knew that some people would flip out and act like its there business, what you do with your fish!

I just stated you can keep Reds small and knew someone who did it.


----------



## lincodd (Feb 17, 2004)

damn my reply just vanished. oh well. i don't find anything funny after the ban. i got to go but i'll post pics asap.


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

piranha45 said:


> lets try to keep discussion along the lines of 'snakehead stunting/elephantiasis' instead of 'lets bash this guy for being mean to his fish'...
> 
> we are certainly looking forward to the photos...
> 
> do these stunted red/cobra snakeheads retain the color of the juvenile, or do they have adult coloration?


 Your one to talk about flaming people


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

kdblove_99 said:


> Kory said:
> 
> 
> > kdblove_99 said:
> ...


 Obviously


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

kdblove_99 said:


> dracofish said:
> 
> 
> > Are you sure his fish didn't just die and he keeps replacing them with new ones?
> ...


 Yeah we figured out that this guy shouldnt be keeping fish. But a kid with down syndrome could have figured that out.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

fish hippies, unite!









so much for intelligent discussion, guess ill just have to hit the dude up on pm for more answers, since this thread is good as closed


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

You called it.

(Understand, however, that stunting can affect internal organs and have effects you may not see for a while...)


----------

